# Bull Pup Pistols



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Watching too much of the Military Channel Recently..........

Regarding the MP5, the MP7, the FN PS90, the PDW, et al...

What is out there in this category for
SEMI-AUTO CIVILIAN PURCHASE?

I can only think of the AR15 Pistol,
and the keltec PLR-16
Of course there is the Ruger Charger but that is in 22lr

are there others?


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

PS90 is the civilian variant of the P90. Semi-auto and longer barrel...and it'll set you back around $2500, plus $20 every time you empty a magazine.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Bull pup design refers to weapons with a relatively long barrel in a short overall package. This is accomplished by having the magazine and action behind the trigger/ handgrip area, (ie the Steyr AUG and the current British military rifle (the L80 I think), and the FN P90. As for pistols that incorporate this for civilian purchase, I don't really know of any. The calico SMG might fit the handgun/ bullpup category but not for civilian sale. I think yall might be SOL, what would you do with such a firearm anyway? It would be cool, but again another firearm design waiting for a purpose.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Joeywhat said:


> PS90 is the civilian variant of the P90. Semi-auto and longer barrel...and it'll set you back around $2500, plus $20 every time you empty a magazine.


Not true. The PS90 can be had for $1500 - $1600. Not that long ago it was even cheaper.

50 round is about $18-$19, depending on where ya buy it at. Sometimes U can get in the $17 range if U buy it in bulk. The ammo hasn't really increased like AR ammo. So actually. I know many people who shoot their ARs, and the ammo costs them more. Plus, the PS90 ammo is hi quality stuff.

I have had my PS90 since Dec 2006. Love the rifle...


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

That price is just what I've seen at local shops. I'm sure it can be had much cheaper online.

Where do you get the ammo for less then $20? Everywhere I've looked has been at least $20, regardless of how much is bought.

My dad has a fiveseven, so it'd be nice if he could get ammo on the cheap.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

hideit said:


> Watching too much of the Military Channel Recently..........
> 
> Regarding the MP5, the MP7, the FN PS90, the PDW, et al...
> 
> ...


I had one of these about 20 years ago:

http://www.biggerhammer.net/armpistol/variants.html

You might be able to find one for sale. Loud little bugger, and due to the violent nature of the gas-piston action it tended to break fairly regularly; luckily, I knew a good welder at the time, and he was able to fix it for me on several occasions before it went kaput for good. Sold the final wreckage to a tinkerer/collector as an oddity/wall-hanger -- cheap.

For a short while, I also owned a rifle-caliber single-shot pistol with a rotary cannon-type breech action. Because the action was behind the shooter's hand (above the wrist), it might be technically considered a bullpup design. Mine was chambered for .308 Winchester, and wasn't very pleasant to shoot from a recoil OR muzzle-blast standpoint. It was similar to this one, but in blued steel:

http://www.hwsportsman.net/LoneEagle.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Joeywhat said:


> That price is just what I've seen at local shops. I'm sure it can be had much cheaper online.
> 
> Where do you get the ammo for less then $20? Everywhere I've looked has been at least $20, regardless of how much is bought.
> 
> My dad has a fiveseven, so it'd be nice if he could get ammo on the cheap.


I haven't bought it lately, so I haven't kept up with the latest places. Come check out the applicable threads at the Fn Forum, and U can find out where to buy it for cheaper.

Midway USA sometimes has sales on itf or less than $19 - but there are other places too.

As for the PS90 prices - your local shops are doing highway robbery then - if that is their prices. Heck, I bought mine for $1499 at a gun show. I don't usually buy guns online - my Five Seven was my only time I did that.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

agree with the price
at local shows i saw it for 1200 last year


----------

